#ubuntu-in 2017-03-02
<gaurav2> hi friends I have some problems to connect DMS site in ubuntu any one have any idea what I miss???
<pavlushka> no idea :p
<gaurav42> it's working only in IE and I want to switch all 20 pc on ubuntu but main DMS not working in ubuntu Firefox so I am in trouble :(
<pavlushka> gaurav42: tried asking in #ubuntu ?
<gaurav42> yes but they can't help me
<pavlushka> gaurav42: I know a remotely slight common case where a linksys switch supports only IE and telnet :)
<pavlushka> though its not the case of any switch
<gaurav42> sir I have order of one company and I need to switch all pc from windows to ubuntu but condition is DMS working in ubuntu
<pavlushka> gaurav: if any tool or specific software you use , might help asking that specific #channel :)
<pavlushka> to manage the job
<pavlushka> gaurav42: ^
<gaurav42> no specific software that DMS site open in Firefox
<pavlushka> though cant guarantee that the channel will be so active :)
<pavlushka> gaurav42: tried chromium?
 * pavlushka just guessing
<gaurav42> yes
<gaurav42> I also try wine and live on Linux software for IE but it also give me error
<pavlushka> gaurav42: you can join moznet network and ask their in #firefox channel :)
<gaurav42> so I am trying to solve this issue in native browser
<gaurav42> #firefox
<pavlushka> gaurav42: by native browser you mean?
<gaurav42> like IE in windows and Firefox in ubuntu so I want to configure that site in Firefox
<pavlushka> gaurav42: yes, irc.mozilla.org / moznet
<pavlushka> gaurav: ubuntu is gnu/linux, and most of the gnu/linux uses firefox, so that will be a common issue
<pavlushka> gaurav42:
<pavlushka> gaurav42: I mean the solution supposed to be gnu/linux universal if any fix is available :)
<pavlushka> gaurav42: and of course in moznet, the issue might be a priority :)
<gaurav42> it should work on ubuntu if it's working in IE
<gaurav42> because all web base software su
<gaurav42> should work
<pavlushka> gaurav42: I guess the issue is browser specific, does that work in firefox on windows?
<gaurav42> no
<pavlushka> gaurav42: told ya, the issue is browser specific :)
<gaurav42> it's main dma site of Mahindra company
<pavlushka> gaurav42: so we should try fixing the thing for firefox :
<pavlushka> gaurav42: and wow for the fact :)
<gaurav42> how can we fix ?
<pavlushka> gaurav42: Mahindra Cmpany! Its a big challenge then :)
<gaurav42> yes
<pavlushka> gaurav42: join #firefox on the other network irc.mozilla.org and ask there, I am there too :)
<gaurav42> can you send me IRC link so I connect direct I am from mobile app
 * pavlushka trying
<pavlushka> gaurav: you there?
<pavlushka> gaurav2: hang on, gonna post some links of imgur, might help, for connecting irc from phone :)
<pavlushka> to moznet
<eprbata> http://i.imgur.com/A4pByaR.png
<pavlushka> gaurav42: check this http://i.imgur.com/A4pByaR.png
<eprbata> http://i.imgur.com/faT6IIL.png
<eprbata> http://i.imgur.com/u0RFDNI.png
<pavlushka> gaurav42: check the later two links
<gaurav422> ok
<pavlushka> gaurav42: to connect, you have to select "other" option
<pavlushka> gaurav422:
<pavlushka> gaurav422: the instances used for androidirc
<pavlushka> app
<gaurav422> I am using yaaic irc
<pavlushka> gaurav: and how you first connected to freenode? from yaaic?
<pavlushka> gaurav422:
<gaurav422> just search Ubuntu IRC chenal
<pavlushka> the same way you have to connect to moznet/ irc.mozilla.org, for freenode, the address is irc.freenode.net
<gaurav422> ok I am trying today net speed is slow :(
<gaurav42> I can't open both site IRC.mozilla.org and .net
<gaurav42> pavlushka: hi
<gaurav42> ?
<gaurav42> pavlushka: are you here?
<pavlushka> gaurav42: yep
<pavlushka> gaurav42: yep
<pavlushka> gaurav42: ping
<pavlushka> zaki: gaurav42 has some issue with connecting to DMS using firefox, if you you have any light to shade :p
<zaki> what DMS?
<gaurav42> database management system it's used in big company
<gaurav42> like Maruti Honda Mahindra
<pavlushka> gaurav42: is it kind of this http://www.fsc.va.gov/fsc/dms.asp ?
<gaurav42> like all data store in one place and access from any dealer
<gaurav42> pavlushka: just min I'll check that site
<pavlushka> gaurav42: then explain it to seburo on #firefox and better in one line, the practice of asking for help has a tradition
<pavlushka> !ask | gaurav42
<lubotu2> gaurav42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gaurav42> yes like this site
<pavlushka> gaurav42: we are discussing about your issue on #firefox on moznet, keep an eye :)
<pavlushka> and gaurav42 , if you please reply to seburo there on #firefox :)
<pavlushka> on moznet
<pavlushka> welcome RajRajRaj Raj :p
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: ty :)
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-04
<pavlushka> gaurav42: ping
<gaurav42> yes sir :)
<pavlushka> gaurav42: any luck on that DMS?
 * Kilos waves to india
<gaurav42> no I can't check that yesterday today I am going at 4pm to check that
 * pavlushka got washed out by that wave
<gaurav42> did you see that DMS site?
<pavlushka> gaurav42: good luck, and yes, but no, didn't tested that on browser :P
 * Kilos saves pavlushka from drowning
<pavlushka> gaurav: you have to press ctrl+shift+k after loading that site
<pavlushka> gaurav42: you have to press ctrl+shift+k after loading that site
<pavlushka> that will show the logs and errors if there's any
<gaurav42> you can test on browser it's not working in internet it's only working on specific IP and getway so I can't test that site at home
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<pavlushka> gaurav42: that's ok, and it was supposed not to work other than specific IPs :)
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<RajRajRaj> How r u
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj Raj
<gaurav42> ok I'll do that if I need I'll ask for remote support if any one free and want to try he can try luck :)
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<RajRajRaj> Why do ububtu send information to canni..
<RajRajRaj> It feels wrong
<gaurav42> @pavlushka: this is new error from different company when I open his site I got this error
<gaurav42> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxewKtF29Y1uQmV4MC1nTXBNZTA/view?usp=drivesdk
<gaurav42> what is name of java in Ubuntu?
<gaurav42> I want to install java in ubuntu
<pavlushka> gaurav42: openjdk
<pavlushka> gaurav42: and openjre (runtime env)
<pavlushka> gaurav: type in terminal "sudo apt search java" :)
<pavlushka> gaurav42:
<gaurav42> open JDK runtime installed
<pavlushka> gaurav42: cool, there you go, now you have java compatibility and JDK means J-ava D-evelopment K-it
<gaurav423> you see that bug ? pavlushka
<pavlushka> gaurav423: which one ?
<gaurav423> DMS bug
<gaurav423> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxewKtF29Y1ueng0MnFHMWMyQWM/view?usp=drivesdk
<pavlushka> gaurav422: about that, you need to press ctrl+shift+k after loading the page
<pavlushka> that will reveal the logs
<pavlushka> and only after that we can have any idea about the issue :)
<gaurav423> this is bug when I press ctrl+shift+k
<pavlushka> then what happens?
<gaurav423> show something but I can't understand
<pavlushka> gaurav423: but some can, can you post a screenshot of that?
<pavlushka> *may be someone can
<gaurav423> yes I post it on firefox
<pavlushka> noticed that
<pavlushka> gaurav423: http://imgur.com/a/NKRD6, is this the page you are talking about?
<pavlushka> and gaurav423 you checked the page source of that page as arai told to ?
<gaurav423> I just login and open log
<gaurav423> arai told me that
<pavlushka> gaurav423: arai> you could check the source code by clicking the blue filename at the right
<pavlushka> [18:43:19] <arai> if it's inside an event handler, it should be bug 218415
<lubotu2> bug 218415 in glade-3 (Ubuntu) "Glade-3 crashes when modifying some widgets" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218415
<gaurav423> yes this is the par
<pavlushka> aha
<gaurav423> how you open that site ?
<pavlushka> gaurav423:  he he :p
<gaurav423> it's only work on specific IP
<pavlushka> gaurav423: I just searched and loaded that site, no hack :)
<pavlushka> but gaurav423 that bug is 8 years old and Ubuntu 8.04 specific, so is not applicable for your situation :)
<pavlushka> gaurav423: and you can do a range of things, you can tell Mahindra's webdev to optimize the webserver to support firefox/chrome
<gaurav423> we ask them but they only support ie
<pavlushka> gaurav423: then the other way is to ask firefox to be ie compatible, specially for this kind of cases :)
<pavlushka> gaurav423: and you can request explaining the scenario that its a bigCOmpany issue, so if it could be fixed, it would cut an important/considerable class of users into FIrefox
<pavlushka> * Big Company
<pavlushka> gaurav423: and another trick is if you can manage to find any Developer who is Ubuntu+Firefox, you can convince him easily :)
<pavlushka> gaurav423: I got one , its #ubuntu-mozillateam
<pavlushka> gaurav: common, hurry, join here and we got a #firefox in freenode as well, you should join there too :)
<gaurav423> ???
<pavlushka> gaurav423: you can check this hack, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1605946/how-to-enable-activex-in-chrome
<gaurav423> where to join ?
<gaurav423> it's not working in chrome I checked it
<pavlushka> gaurav423: to have some idea, https://www.techwalla.com/articles/what-browsers-support-activex
<pavlushka> gaurav423: you have to add some plugins to the browsers which imitates activeX and might do the job :)
<gaurav423> Firefox can support
<pavlushka> gaurav423: So I guess Mahindra's webservers are Windows servers :p
<pavlushka> as it appears :)
<gaurav423> may be the preferred only windows
<gaurav423> may be the think I need to drop this contract :(
<pavlushka> gaurav42: I think we should give it a hard try :)
<pavlushka> gaurav42: and are you sure that the activeX is the actual issue, I am just trying to confirm, and try joining here #ubuntu-mozillateam
#ubuntu-in 2017-03-05
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj Raj
<RajRajRaj> Hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: So how are you?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: i am fine ty n u
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: me too
<RajRajRaj> Nice
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: do you have any idea on working with a webpage in firefox which is IE optimized and had issues in Firefox
<RajRajRaj> No :(
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: suppose that webserver is on windows server.
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: and you are loading that on a linux machine
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: the issue is mainly browser specific
<pavlushka> not system specific
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg DMS
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Document management system A system used to track, manage and store documents and reduce paper. :: Dynamic mechanical spectroscopy A technique used to study and characterize materials. :: Dimethyl sulfide An organosulfur compound with the formula2S. Dimethyl sulfide is a water-insoluble flammable...
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: write jquery
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: me? someday :p
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: i mean the issue is with the code where jquery is not written. Instead javascript is written
